#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Tutorial de VPN PPTP bem detalhado e de fácil entendimento

## Alex20cf

Eu encontrei diversos tutoriais de VPN, uns usam tunel eoip, outros usam tunel gre. Entao eu decidi trazer esse tutorial que é deferente de todos que eu encontrei na internet, e é a maneira mais rápida e fácil de criar VPN PPTP.
Essas configurações são usadas em diversos clientes do provedor de onde eu trabalho e ta mais que testada e aprovada.

*Tutorial VPN PPTP*
Criação de VPN entre matriz e 2 filiais de uma empresa usando servidores Mikrotik nas três pontas.
Levando em consideração a seguinte estrutura:

Matriz:
Rede Local: 192.168.0.0/24
Ip local do Servidor DHCP do mikrotik: 192.168.0.1
Ip Internet da Matriz: 201.200.200.200

Filial 1:
Rede Local: 192.168.1.0/24
Ip local do Servidor DHCP do mikrotik: 192.168.1.1
Ip Internet da Filial 1: 189.50.71.33

Filial 2:
Rede Local: 192.168.2.0/24
Ip local do Servidor DHCP do mikrotik: 192.168.2.1
Ip Internet da Filial 2: 187.85.13.67

VPN:
faixa 192.168.0.0/16
Gateway: 192.168.0.1

Filial 1 ip de vpn: 192.168.1.1
Filial 2 ip de vpn: 192.168.2.1


*CONFIGURAÇÕES*
No meu exemplo, tanto a matriz quanto as filiais já estão com internet e já tem servidor dhcp fornecendo ips para os computadores e dispositivos conectados a elas, abaixo segue as configurações necessárias para colocar a VPN em funcionamento:

*Matriz:*

*1- Ativar o serviço de VPN.*

/interface pptp-server server
set enabled=yes

*2- Em ppp secret, vamos criar o login de acesso das filiais, seta os IPs e preencher o campo routes, lembrando de escolher o serviço pptp*

o ip local das filiais é o IP da matriz (*192.168.0.1*)
o ip remoto da *filial 1* é (*192.168.1.1*) *routes*=*192.168.1.0/24 (range de ips da filial 1)*
o ip remoto da *filial 2* é (*192.168.2.1*) *routes*=*192.168.2.0/24 (range de ips da filial 2)*

/ppp secret
add local-address=192.168.0.1 name= vpn_filial1 password= vpn_filial1 remote-address=\
192.168.1.1 routes=192.168.1.0/24 service=pptp
/ppp secret
add local-address=192.168.0.1 name= vpn_filial2 password= vpn_filial2 remote-address=\
192.168.2.1 routes=192.168.2.0/24 service=pptp

*3- por padrão todo mikrotik vem identificado como mikrotik, então vamos mudar essa identificação, onde vamos colocar o nome de Matriz.*

/system identity
set name=Matriz

* Pronto, simples e prático!* 
* As Rotas das filiais vão subir no momento em que elas fizerem login na VPN, então aqui na matriz não vamos precisar criar regras em ip routes.*


*Agora vamos para a configuração das Filiais:*

*Filial 1:* 

*1- Configurar o pptp cliente na nossa filial 1, onde o usuário e password vai ser os que criamos na matriz, e no campo connect vamos colocar o ip de internet da matriz (*201.200.200.200)

/interface pptp-client
add connect-to=201.200.200.200 disabled=no mrru=1600 name=vpn_filial1 password=\
vpn_filial1 user=vpn_filial1

*2- Configurar a rota para a filial 1 ter acesso a rede interna de todos os participantes desta VPN:*

Rota de acesso ao serviço de vpn para a Filial 1:
Aqui dizendo que pela conexão do pptp cliente (vpn_filial1), nos vamos chegar a rede interna de todos participantes dessa VPN, onde resumimos que a faixa (192.168.0.0/16) é a faixa de ips dessas redes internas que queremos alcançar.

/ip route
add comment="rota_vpn" distance=1 dst-address=192.168.0.0/16 gateway= vpn_filial1

*Por fim mudamos a identificação para VPN_filial1*

/system identity
set name= VPN_filial1

*Filial 2:* 
*1- Configurar o pptp cliente na nossa filial 2, onde o usuário e password vai ser os que criamos na matriz, e no campo connect vamos colocar o ip de internet da matriz (*201.200.200.200)

/interface pptp-client
add connect-to=201.200.200.200 disabled=no mrru=1600 name=vpn_filial2 password=\
vpn_filial2 user=vpn_filial2

*2- Configurar a rota para a filial 2 ter acesso a rede interna de todos os participantes desta VPN:*

Rota de acesso ao serviço de vpn para a Filial 2:
Aqui dizendo que pela conexão do pptp cliente (vpn_filial2), nos vamos chegar a rede interna de todos participantes dessa VPN, onde resumimos que a faixa (192.168.0.0/16) é a faixa de ips dessas redes internas que queremos alcançar.

/ip route
add comment="rota_vpn" distance=1 dst-address=192.168.0.0/16 gateway= vpn_filial2

*por fim mudamos a identificação para VPN_filial2*

/system identity
set name= VPN_filial2


Espero ter ajudado, essa é a minha contribuição, afinal aqui no under-linux eu aprendi muita coisa e em gratidão deixo esse tutorial

----------


## FMANDU

Parabéns pela contribuição

----------


## Arthuzitow

Muito bom mesmo, vou até salvar aqui rsrsr. Abraço!

----------


## Alex20cf

> Muito bom mesmo, vou até salvar aqui rsrsr. Abraço!


Valeu, estamos aí pra ajudar. aqui agente ganha conhecimento sem precisar comprar, então porque eu iria vender isso no under-linux, tem muitos que vem aqui pra vender ao invés de ajudar, a na hora que eles precisam de ajuda com algo, eles querem de graça.

----------


## Alex20cf

> Parabéns pela contribuição


muito obrigado, nosso forum ta precisando disso !
contribuições sem nenhuma cobrança.
outro dia precisei de uma ajuda quando eu tava aprendendo load balance, e teve gente querendo vender o serviço de load balance ao invés de me responder onde eu tava errando pra que eu pudesse aprender.

----------


## weldergomes

Parabéns! pela contribuição ao forum.

----------


## Arthuzitow

> muito obrigado, nosso forum ta precisando disso !
> contribuições sem nenhuma cobrança.
> outro dia precisei de uma ajuda quando eu tava aprendendo load balance, e teve gente querendo vender o serviço de load balance ao invés de me responder onde eu tava errando pra que eu pudesse aprender.


Isso é verdade meu amigo, mas vamos fazendo nossa parte, o fórum ainda é um dos melhores locais para aprender e trocar conhecimento. Parabéns novamente!

----------


## Alex20cf

> Parabéns! pela contribuição ao forum.


Muito obrigado !

----------


## Nando

Muito boa contribuição.

----------


## nEVER

o forum para muitos e local de negocio, e nao de troca de informaçao..
parabens, muito obrigado por compartilhar

----------


## DrAxRj

Parabéns, boa contribuição... 

Enviado via ASUS_Z00AD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## djpicapau

Obrigado Alex!

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Wanderley298

Bom dia, perfeito, funcionou 100%, mas ai veio uma duvida, tenho dois links dedicados em failover, quando um link cai cai tb minha VPN como eu resolveria esse impasse?

Wanderley

----------


## luisertai

Parabéns pela a disposição. Sem ninguém perguntar você veio aqui e postou o tutorial, isso sim é vontade de ajudar. Já fiz perguntas aqui e me mandaram pesquisar no Google, esses caras são foda.. [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Alex20cf

No google voce acha multa coisa que nao funciona, ou que funciona e é difícil a configuração.
É uma pena que eu nao sei adicionar um segundo link na matriz, para fazer o backup para a VPN.
Mas espero que alguem nos ajude a melhorar essa VPN, ensinando como adicionar o link de backup.
Att;
Alex20cf.

----------


## franciskv

Só uma coisa, dê preferência a l2tp com IPsec pptp não tem criptografia 

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## guma

Amigos. Com a VPN funcionando adicionei o link de backup e habilitei o failover. Na Filial criei dois discadores l2tp apontando cada um para um link da minha matriz. Funcionou certinho caiu um link o discador parou e acionou o outro sozinho e vice versa. Nem precisei criar um script para isso. 

Abraços a todos 

Enviado via SM-G530BT usando UnderLinux App

----------


## maggiconinformatica

Bom dia.
Ótimo tópico.
Uma dúvida, haveria problema se a filial estiver na mesma faixa de ip da Matriz.
No caso: Rede Local: 192.168.0.0/24

----------


## Alex20cf

> Bom dia.
> Ótimo tópico.
> Uma dúvida, haveria problema se a filial estiver na mesma faixa de ip da Matriz.
> No caso: Rede Local: 192.168.0.0/24


Opa, boa tarde! 
Alex, o criador do tutorial aqui, tudo bem ? 


Resposta a sua pergunta:

Havera problemas, nenhuma rede local deve se repetir em nenhuma das VPN, pois nas configuracoes das rotas vc acabaría apontando uma mesma faixa de rede para mais de um destino, isso daría problemas.

----------


## maggiconinformatica

Bom dia. Necessito liberar alguma porta no Modem?

----------


## maggiconinformatica

Achei
Porta = 1723

----------


## Alex20cf

A sua VPN nao é site to site nao ?
essa site to site nao precisa abrir porta em lugar nenhum amigo, tu deve ta se autenticando sem ser por site to site.

----------


## Alex20cf

> Achei
> Porta = 1723





no servidor de vpn coloque o modem em bridge para ir o ip publico direto para o mikrotik


A vpn deste topico é essa:






eu uso um Mikrotik em cada ponta, daí nao existe necessidade de abrir portas. isso de portas é quando voce usa o windows como servidor de vpn, mas a vpn pptp site to site é feita por equipamentos mikrotik em todas as pontas, o tunio pptp é aberto de um mikrotik para o outro.

----------


## Alex20cf

Entendeu amigo ?
Basta colocar o Modem em bridge e deixar que o RB matriz disque, todas as portas ficam por conta do balance.
Caso o seu modem nao esteja em bridge, aí sim teria que abrir 1723 em direção ao RB Matriz, mas modem em bridge tem mais desempenho em muitas tarefas, o que acaba compensando usar ele em bridge e deixando que o RB cuide das portas

----------


## jminforsat

Boa noite
sobre este tópico VPN com Mikrotik,
Estou precisando de ajuda para a seguinte situação.

Matriz:
Rede Local: 192.168.0.0/24
Ip local do Servidor DHCP do mikrotik: 192.168.0.1
Ip Internet da Matriz: 201.76.150.172
IP Entrada no roteador Final 192.168.0.10
DHCP do roteador final 192.168.1.1/24

Filial 1:
Rede Local: 192.168.0.0/24
Ip local do Servidor DHCP do mikrotik: 192.168.0.1
Ip Internet da Filial 1: 201.76.150.172
IP Entrada no roteador Final 192.168.0.20
DHCP do roteador final 192.168.1.1/24
(Que esta ligado no mesmo mikrotik)

Filial 2:
Rede Local: 192.168.40.0/24
Ip local do Servidor DHCP do mikrotik: 192.168.40.1
Ip Internet da Filial 2: 201.76.150.170
IP Entrada no roteador Final 192.168.40.10
DHCP do roteador final 192.168.1.1/24

Sendo que estes dois mikrotik passam por outro principal
Ip Internet da Principal: 201.76.150.169/29

E não estou conseguindo configurar de jeito nenhum

Lembrando que la no final existe um roteador em cada ponto
com DHCP em 192.168.1.1/24

Quem tiver uma luz acesa por favor me ajude.

----------

